# Allergy to food?



## TVAnnino (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi everyone. I have an almost 5 month old (5 months on the 22nd of this month), Czech German Shepherd Puppy. I had been doing my research when I first got him about the best dog foods for a large breed puppy. His dad sits very large for a working line shepherd at 120lbs, so I expect him to be a large dog as well. I found that Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy was one of the best ones for the price so I’ve had him on that since he was about 2 1/2 months old. He sporadically will get diarrhea and will also be pretty itchy and sometimes flaky on his legs. His ears also itch and he will have really bad green goop coming from his eyes. I feel really bad for him because I want him to be able to eat his food with certainty that he can be adjusted to it, but I’m unsure if it’s the food causing it or outside influences like the raw egg or seasonal allergies. I know the seasonal allergies have nothing to do with the food, but maybe the itching issues. I cut out the egg for a few days and he still would randomly have diarrhea or “soft serve” type of poop. He’s not growing like his siblings are and I blame that on the current issues. I was maybe looking into the Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy food but wasn’t sure if I should make the switch or not. Do any of y’all have a recommendation on food or allergy stuff? He has his good days and bad days so it’s really hard to know what’s going on specifically. Thank you


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My black WL dog is on a food trial right now for allergies. We went to an allergist and he is on RC novel protein limited ingredient. He had similar flaky and scaling. After a month, it’s all gone.


----------



## TVAnnino (Jun 12, 2019)

Oh that’s good to know!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go to the vet. I spent years listening to internet chatter while my dog suffered. Just go to the professionals.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Do what Jax said. The best decision I ever made was to go to a dermatologist. In fact, I saw Jax’s previous posts about allergies and that convinced me. It was no more than I had been spending on vet visits and they may have fixed the problem in a very short time. I did not get skin testing. We started with food and it seems to have stopped the symptoms.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

My girl had some skin itching issues, I went to the vet a few times and she was given and offered treatments that turned out to not be the issue at all. I chose not to put her on long-term allergy medication and try to alter her diet first. I switched to Victor Ocean Fish formula for a while, and everything seemed to improve, but I wasn't sure if it was coincidental. I recently switched back to a chicken based food and symptoms returned, now I believe it to be chicken and possibly lamb (which she had previously). If switching their food doesn't work after a couple months then definitely take her to a specialist, though


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Try a different food without any of those ingredients which are: Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn, Wheat, Chicken Fat, Ground Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice, Natural Flavors, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Egg Product. You can go to the Vet first but more than likely they will try to sell you some other prescription food that's garbage. Can't hurt to try something different first.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

crittersitter said:


> Try a different food without any of those ingredients which are: Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn, Wheat, Chicken Fat, Ground Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice, Natural Flavors, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Egg Product. You can go to the Vet first but more than likely they will try to sell you some other prescription food that's garbage. Can't hurt to try something different first.


I thought that too, but not all prescription food is a bad choice. Mine is on RC temporarily and loves it. It smells good and I can even use the kibble as training treats. He isn’t food motivated but he will work for this kibble. And it stopped his symptoms which nothing else did, not even raw.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> I thought that too, but not all prescription food is a bad choice. Mine is on RC temporarily and loves it. It smells good and I can even use the kibble as training treats. He isn’t food motivated but he will work for this kibble. And it stopped his symptoms which nothing else did, not even raw.



The OP was feeding a lower price point food so I doubt they'd want to pay for an RX food unless they absolutely had to. And I am not saying RX foods don't work for some dogs but every one I've ever seen contains subpar ingredients (just read the ingredients label) and are way overpriced for what you get. Unless nothing else works for her dog I'd say just try a decent limited ingredient food with a different protein and no wheat or corn first.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The dermatologist explained to me that most commercial foods have so many ingredients, it’s impossible to know what a dog is allergic to. We always advise people to look at the protein first, but in reality, they can be allergic to anything. Mine had the same reaction to Bravecto, which is made of pork liver and other unnamed, secret food ingredients. Most likely vegetable based A good specialist will insist the dog is placed on a limited ingredient diet while testing. The only ones that are safe and controlled for testing purposes are the prescription foods. That is just a fact. They are intended to be temporary. The entire process must be controlled and it’s must not possible with most store bought kibbles. That is why we suggested the OP go to a specialist. It’s very unlikely a food allergy can be scientifically determined without help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine had the same symptoms as the OP. I listened to people on the internet and insisted it was caused by poultry. NOPE. Dust mites and grass. You won't know that unless you see a specialist. So much money wasted. SO much time where my dog was not comfortable in his own skin. Per all the vets I've spoken to and all the reading I've done, food allergies are actually rare. Causes are most likely environmental.

So there you go, OP. You have both sides of the issue to evaluate what you would like to do. Good luck!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jax, that is so important. Mine seems to have cleared up with diet, but it’s rare. The dermatologist likes to start with food testing because it’s less invasive and less expensive. Then if changing diet seems to clear the symptoms, they start adding back foods. That part is tedious but still not invasive. If food isn’t the cause, then they do skin testing and shots.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Jax, that is so important. Mine seems to have cleared up with diet, but it’s rare. The dermatologist likes to start with food testing because it’s less invasive and less expensive. Then if changing diet seems to clear the symptoms, they start adding back foods. That part is tedious but still not invasive. If food isn’t the cause, then they do skin testing and shots.


How do they go about adding back one ingredient at a time to a limited ingredient diet?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I forgot to ask and we aren’t there yet. I will let you know.


----------

